# Crappie fishing 10/6/2010



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Shadslinger, Cowboy and I went crappie fishing Wednesday evening just before dark. The pictures show what we caught!!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

C'mon Duke you're keepin' us on the edge of our seats,... Put those pictures up!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

No picture = no fish!!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh, Too soon I guess! Lator Gator!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I like your "upfront" honesty, Duke. LOL


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Were you fishing in those deep secret holes on the creek?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Next time, can you post a pic of where you fished, so we know not to go there.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll bet you he WAS fishin' up that creek, they named after him! Maybe BEC or SS will tell us where not to fish!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Could be worse! You could have caught a cold!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

You were 8 days early. The crappie season does not start until 15th of October.LOL
Now the crappie catching season can be any time after that date.
Keep the faith. They will show up eventually.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

We tried some of each person's "spots", a few bites but nothing that would stick.
Actually we were trying NOT to catch any; that way we could tell everyone where they weren't so no one would fish there and it would always be open for us. Wonder if that'll work??


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

Something fishy going on here...trying to keep all them slabs to yourselves hmmmm?? sad3sm


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

We're gonna have to watch you a little closer, there, Duke! Runing with a crowd like BEC and SS.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Yeah, but look what I found today!!!
And those are 12" tiles, which are actually 11 1/2"


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Extra nice... that's a huge Crappie!


----------



## Ol' Basshole (Sep 25, 2010)

I've never really went after crappie before. Caught them in ponds as a young boy and a couple here and there on creeks. I'm really wanting to find a place to take my 12 year old son and my father who doesn't fish much anymore (hoping I can get him interested again). Does anyone have any suggestions? I have the day off tommorrow and Saturday and really want to try and catch some. Any help is greatly appreciated!
O.B.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Shadslinger, Cowboy and I went crappie fishing Wednesday evening just before dark. The pictures show what we caught!!!


Hmmm! Sounds like the LL Mafia to me


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

OL' Basshole ... Not sure if you are bank, or boat fishing. I'm gonna go with bank fishing,with the young feller', just a guess. Try the LL Park. Extra nice Pier/ boat dock, for perch, possible Crappie, and Cats are everywhere. Bring some night crawlers, or small minnows, even crickets and grasshoppers, and you won't be dissapointed!


----------



## Ol' Basshole (Sep 25, 2010)

Definitely fishing out if a boat. Lake Livingston area. Shouldve added that. How are rocky/Kickapoo creeks now for crappie? Any other suggestions? The pier at the park is good but I've got a boat and can access alot more places. Just need pointed in the right direction. Thanks!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*Nice Post Duke!*

But knowing the company you were keeping, I know you had a good time. Better luck next time...I'm betting they start soon.
GoneFish'n:rybka:
Charlie


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

OK, time to come clean; as I stated, I found that fish; didn't actually catch it. I was cutting grass and saw him washed up on my beach area. So now I have a new crappie fishing technique. I'm gonna sit on my dock, drink beer and wait for the crappie to beach themselves.
He was still alive, didn't notice any injuries, put him back in the water, don't know if he made it or not. Since we had a south wind, I'm sure he must have come from the south end of the lake, so everyone can stay down there, I'll keep scouting up here and let you know when they come to Kickapoo Creek------trust me!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Yeah, but look what I found today!!!
> And those are 12" tiles, which are actually 11 1/2"


So Kickapoo Duke, since no one else has asked, I will.
You say you "*found*" this fish.
Did you 'find" him on the end of your fishing line or somewhere else?

Just had to ask because you were very careful with your words and I am beginning to see how you really are! LOL!!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Duke, I sure hope that crappie was not suicidal due to loneliness and isolation.
I, as much or more than most, want to see another fall like we had last year. It was great being up the creek paddle or no paddle. Unfortunately my pessimistic inter child tells me that Ol' Ma Nature will not be as kind this year. The Rita phenomenon will be hard to duplicate.
I hope I am wrong. But I am overhauling my old telephone rig and stocking up on fresh dynamite just in case. As the song goes, " A country boy can survive"


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> OK, time to come clean; as I stated, I found that fish; didn't actually catch it. -----trust me!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Don't you feel better now? Probably didn't get a wink of sleep!!

OK, I just spoke with the 2Cool counsel and your punishment is you *have* to go fishing everyday until you *really* find the crappie.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Duke, Teach us your new technique. As I said before, we're gonna have to watch you a little bit closer...LOL


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Its not time yet. No ice on the ramp and piers. LOL Never forget last year.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I got mine stockpiled, Sunbeam...lol



Sunbeam said:


> Duke, I sure hope that crappie was not suicidal due to loneliness and isolation.
> I, as much or more than most, want to see another fall like we had last year. It was great being up the creek paddle or no paddle. Unfortunately my pessimistic inter child tells me that Ol' Ma Nature will not be as kind this year. The Rita phenomenon will be hard to duplicate.
> I hope I am wrong. But I am overhauling my old telephone rig and stocking up on fresh dynamite just in case. As the song goes, " A country boy can survive"


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Neighbor was launching earlier so I went with him for another recon trip; made about a dozen stops and caught nothing again. No minnows, just jigs. No one else we saw did much either, just one or two fish.


----------



## slabseaker (Dec 7, 2009)

I guess Im going to have to get up ther with you guys this year if you have another good one. Im usually up on Conroe at that time. saw all the good reports last year and couldnt get off during the week. will have the time this year. Nice Crappie there KD. even if you dodnt catch him...lol hope we can all catch some of those slabs this yr. the other SS.....


----------

